# Announcement for my Warhammer 40k alternative timeline web novel



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

I will be typing, editing, and proof reading my homebrew space marine Chapter novel volumes in google docs, before posting it here and two other 
warhammer 40k websites. So I apologize for the inconvenience to the few that actually wanted a new novel, I felt burnt out for awhile without my ps4, I finally remembered I could use a android charger on a ps4 controller. 

Hope y'all have a great day, ba byyyyyyeee!🖐


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I look forward to reading it Brother


----------

